# I Need A Used Study Guide Please



## chinedu (Aug 29, 2008)

Dear Member,

I will be taking my CPC Exam Dec 13TH,2008 and will really really appreciate it if anyone can please email me their used study guide or whatever material that was used for studying , melda_romeo@hotmail.com

Thanks


----------



## mbeckemeyer (Sep 2, 2008)

*CPC exam review book*

I have a used book you are more than welcome to buy from me. It's by Carol Buck..CPC Coding Exam Review, The Certification Step. There is a CD that comes with it that has 3 practice exams. This book has a ton of information, almost too much. I took my exam in August and passed on the first try so apparently it did help me. Another thing that also helped was going to a review class. Are there any in your area? Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## javon1990 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Coding Review Book*

Good morning!

I'm interested in purchasing that book from you although I didn't ask the question.  How much do you want for that book?  Is it the 2008 Study Guide.

Please contact me via email at carlenereese@yahoo.com

Thanks


----------

